# New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys,
we were recently working on a few new vehicles and discovered another rolling change VW/Audi has made. Apparently they have upgraded the Diverter Valve, again, to the new part below. It looks pretty solid from what we can tell and the spring included feels a bit stronger as well. The new part number is *06H 145 710 D*. We've seen little to no problems with the OEM G valve, however we'll be testing this new OEM part with all our setups. 
From looking at ETKA it appears this new valve will come standard on all 2.0T's from now on so there may be a few people out there with this part already!
I just want to point out, we are not selling this part or keeping an inventory of them so I'm sorry, I can't sell you any. If anyone wants to pick one up, check with your local VW parts department to see if they have began stocking the part! Looks like this is going to be a cheap solution for everyone running the early 2.0T DV's!
Here are the photos!


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

Wow that thing looks damn solid to me!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

so hot . . . lol


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Arin is this for the old or the new TSI engine ?
Cause since the DV is mounted on the turbo, and the turbo has changed, there might be fitting problems with the older setups ??


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Very robust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

I would imagine that if the "G" valve is back compatiable (and fits TSI engines), then this should be the same. With that said, I wish it would _magically_ recirculate post IC.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Great info!
We actually have these available here:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...reply
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This valve should fit any application that the "G" valve was being used on. I am gonna begin testing with Stage 3


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

arin have you tried this in the BPY? their are only 28 valves available in north america at the pcd's currently, if it works buy now!!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Think is though, i never had an issue with my stock valve as far as failure is concerned...
I have however heard reports of the Forge DV holding 0.1 bar of more boost....
Hmmm...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

FWIW our race team has not blown up any G valves, and neither has any stage 3, S3 K04 or Stage 2+ APR vehicles. I'd say, if you have a G, keep it for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_FWIW our race team has not blown up any G valves, and neither has any stage 3, S3 K04 or Stage 2+ APR vehicles. I'd say, if you have a G, keep it for now. 

The G is a good spot to be in.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It kinda looks like this DV has a slightly wider tip than the stock DV with the bigger outer ring and all....


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The G is a good spot to be in.

aint that the TRUTH! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

I lucked out and already have it installed! When I had my new AWE KO4 kit installed last week, I asked the shop to put in the latest OEM DV instead of the Forge unit I was using. Just checked my invoice and I have the G DV


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_I lucked out and already have it installed! When I had my new AWE KO4 kit installed last week, I asked the shop to put in the latest OEM DV instead of the Forge unit I was using. Just checked my invoice and I have the G DV









You were not pleased with the Forge ??

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

110 bucks later and i pick this bad boy up tomorrow!!! yee haww thanks for posting this up apr


----------



## djwhiplash2001 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*

That is the balls.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
You were not pleased with the Forge ??

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I had no issues with the Forge, I just wanted to go back to a lower maintainance option. 



_Modified by kayaker10 at 1:56 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The G is a good spot to be in.

x2000


----------



## ratt'dmk2 (Jul 27, 2008)

ordered one from ecs for my sisters car, almost 20 bucks cheaper than dealer list after shipping!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Seriously... this is the first OEM part hidden in a car that 99% of the folks out there will never see, but regardless I see now, and it totally impresses me how damn nice it looks. This is industrial design at is absolute best. A lot of TLC seems to have gone into this part.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Is this the new valve off of the CDMA?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

VW also has the new revised version of coilpacks, they have been sneaky lately. We have 4 sets in stock ready to go. Arin is 1000% right about everything he advocates about the new DV, he just beat me to it, and I don't like it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

does anyone make a 1.5" flange adapter for the oem dv?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_does anyone make a 1.5" flange adapter for the oem dv?

The s3 flange has a 1.5" inlet port, but a 1" outlet.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rbradleymedmd)*

I just installed mine today i had a huuuuuuge tear in my version C dv..and although anything would have done better..it seems to be that i can feel a big difference in how well this new dv performs..
i also had to notify commonwealth vw of this new part since they are...shall we say a little ssssllllooooowwww....








lol but anyways







for helping me out guys


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubsker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsker* »_does anyone make a 1.5" flange adapter for the oem dv?

ATP has one available now as well. Although only a 1" inlet and outlet but should still be more then sufficient and a bit less costly then the OEM part. 
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=FSI


----------



## jboyd122 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

Any updates from APR on how this preforms?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Everything's working fine here.


----------



## KRL_UK (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_
I had no issues with the Forge, I just wanted to go back to a lower maintainance option. 
_Modified by kayaker10 at 1:56 PM 1-16-2009_

Why was the forge high maintanence?


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! (KRL_UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KRL_UK* »_
Why was the forge high maintanence?

I would not classify it as high maintanence, just some cleaning and lube once every six months or so depending on your driving habits. The oem is maintanence free.


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope to get and install mine next week.


----------



## NothernSky (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (jhtopilko)*

Installed mine yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did not realize that I had the Version C on my 2007.








Seems that hold pretty well, I notice no change since the Verson C I had was OK as far I can tell when I removed.
Curious data, the cost with the VW mexican dealer was $1,080 pesos like $77 USD.










_Modified by NothernSky at 6:57 PM 1-24-2009_


----------



## wolfman_gti (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

hello.








I one am impassioned of GTI MK5 of Switzerland I would like to know if this dump valve is compatible with my MK5 GTI motor code AXX ??
thank you d' advances


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Everything's working fine here.


_Quote »_Uh, we had a slight weapons malfunction, but uh... everything's perfectly all right now. We're fine. We're all fine here now, thank you. How are you?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lol, I shot my keyboard with a blaster after typing that.


----------



## bringdapainz69 (Nov 9, 2004)

so is this like a replacement to the eurojet dv relocation kit


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (bringdapainz69)*

no oem revision


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

that's sweet !


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (magilson)*

Mag...that's a great post up on top!!!








Btw, has anyone swapped out the spring in the OEM DV for something slightly stiffer? Nothing overkill, just something a little stronger. I remember talking about this with a member on here, but I never really persued it...not really sure if I would either...just curious.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rbradleymedmd)*

FYI just checked on this...I'll be adding it to our store as an option, but at the moment none in the USA. $110.18 list. Not sure when they will be available, but my parts guy is checking into it. He also said that ETKA lists this for the Jetta, and the old G valve for the GTI.








Weird. Ah well, if I find anything out I'll update on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_FYI just checked on this...I'll be adding it to our store as an option, but at the moment none in the USA. $110.18 list. Not sure when they will be available, but my parts guy is checking into it. He also said that ETKA lists this for the Jetta, and the old G valve for the GTI.







Weird. Ah well, if I find anything out I'll update on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you should have your parts guy learn how to use his system








vw has dates set to receive small orders of these however they do have a few on backorder already for dealers as well, their dates to expect some are 2/12, 3/15 and 3/22 but dates maybe change as time goes on, best way at this point to get them is to have your local dealer red order them it wil cost an extra 20% for the shipping but hey you will have the market cornered


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you should have your parts guy learn how to use his system










Does my parts guy have any in stock ?








I should change mine out in the spring LMK thanks







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 5:59 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Does my parts guy have any in stock ?








I should change mine out in the spring LMK thanks







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 5:59 PM 1-30-2009_

haha negative i was gonna order all that was in the country when APR posted this but then i was like ahh f' it







i can get you one though if need be


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you should have your parts guy learn how to use his system








vw has dates set to receive small orders of these however they do have a few on backorder already for dealers as well, their dates to expect some are 2/12, 3/15 and 3/22 but dates maybe change as time goes on, best way at this point to get them is to have your local dealer red order them it wil cost an extra 20% for the shipping but hey you will have the market cornered









haha, yeah he's not my main guy actually, he's still in training.







Not looking to corner any markets, just letting people know what I found.


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

Very cool! Thanks Arin for the information and pictures. Its nice to see the diaphragm removed which seemed to be the most common case of failure. 
Not too sure what the purpose of that cowling is and the holes in it. But if it is more reliable and performs the same more power too them.
I will stick with my G valve for now since it aint broken, why fix it.


----------



## ratt'dmk2 (Jul 27, 2008)

his parts guy is quite right about it only being listed for the Jetta, so I back him on that. 09 GTI still shows it using a 710g valve.


----------



## SleepyHeadGti (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (ratt'dmk2)*

Just got back from my local _VW Enthusiast Raping Facility_ (dealership) and there are *NO* Part#*06H 145 710 D* DVs in the US. He told me I could get one shipped from Deutschland for $38 bucks, but other wise it would be weeks, which in VW speak... is months.


----------



## DahlbackRSI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (SleepyHeadGti)*

Have you tried ECS Tuning? I just received mine yesterday and ordered it last week.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4227401


----------



## SleepyHeadGti (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiquidCrystalDisplay* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4227401

IM'd you
_Sorry... didn't mean to tread-jack..._


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (SleepyHeadGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SleepyHeadGti* »_Just got back from my local _VW Enthusiast Raping Facility_ (dealership) and there are *NO* Part#*06H 145 710 D* DVs in the US. He told me I could get one shipped from Deutschland for $38 bucks, but other wise it would be weeks, which in VW speak... is months.


Not every dealer has the latest ETKA and price list, so they may be lagging. Try your Audi dealership.... this DV comes stock on on the hottest 2.0T on the lot.


----------



## SleepyHeadGti (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Try your Audi dealership...

Thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guy @ HP - APR Oz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: (SleepyHeadGti)*

We just received the first batch this morning in Australia, Fitted up to a new S3 (MY2008) and our stage 3 GTI. Initial test drives are good, feels a little smoother, seems to react nicely.
Will see how they go over the next few weeks.
4 weeks from Germany for us Australians!


----------



## Megapickel (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 2006 audi a3 2.0T which is probably equipped with the "C" valve. Is this part a 'plug and play' replacement, or would I have to change/mod any other parts connecting it. Thanks!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Megapickel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megapickel* »_I have a 2006 audi a3 2.0T which is probably equipped with the "C" valve. Is this part a 'plug and play' replacement, or would I have to change/mod any other parts connecting it. Thanks!

These are a plug and play replacement, we actually have them available and currently in stock.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4258466


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Just a heads up for some one you in here if you have this DV and you plan to buy a EURO JET DV RELOCATION KIT. its not going to work. the head on the new dv is too large to fit in the block off piece.


----------



## abarlow (May 15, 2008)

*Re: (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*

Quick question about this: 
Will this type of DV work with a forge spacer? My "C" DV finally died after 30k at stage 1 and I need to decide between D and G


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (abarlow)*

just a side note here, VW has superceded all DV part numbers to the new D valve
and my own personal feelings about it is that i would not be surprised if they replaced all of the old DV's with new ones...but that is just my opinion


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_just a side note here, VW has superceded all DV part numbers to the new D valve
and my own personal feelings about it is that i would not be surprised if they replaced all of the old DV's with new ones...but that is just my opinion

why the heck do they use such odd revision letters? 
it goes like this correct?
C < G < D 
why don't they go in order? lol


----------



## ludak14 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: New OEM DV 06H 145 710 D - Diaphragm Removed! ([email protected])*

does any1 have a DIY on how to remove the stock DV and replace it with this new one???


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ludak14* »_does any1 have a DIY on how to remove the stock DV and replace it with this new one???

Get under car.
Find turbo, then find on it the DV.
Unclip wiring harness, remove 3 screws, remove DV.
Insert new DV, 3 screws back in, reconnect wiring harness.
Have a beer.


----------



## ludak14 (Mar 18, 2009)

could it possibly be that easy?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It really is.


----------



## Sympley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

It's easy but a bit tedious. I have no lift so I had to work lying down and there is not too much space in there. Definitely doable. The most frustrating thing for me was that I pulled mine out and already had the latest D version installed. The dealer must have installed it for me and didn't let me know.


----------

